# Rescues GSD



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

I have make the decision to recuse. My only fear is that when I start to train him, which will almost be immediately, he will be harder to train due to bad habits. I also fear that his allegiance will lie with someone else and he will never truly confide in me as his one and only true guardian. Thanks for your time


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations on your decision to rescue. You won't be sorry. Be consistent in your training and you can work through anything. I am fostering an 8 year old German Shepherd. He is a really sweet boy. He just lacks manners. That is easy to correct. He just needs exposure to proper behavior every day. He doesn't really have any bad habits. A rescue dog will definitely bond with you. Some may have been loved in their old life, but others have never known what it is like to be loved. Either way, the dog will love you. Train, feed, walk, bond. He/she will look to you for everything.


----------



## Jwrobinett (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay thank you that's a lot of help. It puts me at ease a little bit. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've gotten dogs when they were 2 years, 7 years, and 13 years old. I had no trouble with them bonding with me at all. In fact, the 13 year old was the easiest! She was just so darn grateful to have a home, _inside_. (Doberman)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My first dog was a 8 year old rescue and he bonded right away. He had calcification in his ears that caused him to go deaf very quickly and I had to retrain his obedience using hand signals, it was very easy and he was willing to learn.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

my experience has been that rescues are so incredibly grateful, bond quickly, and are just the best dogs. my rescues are better canine citizens, are healthier, and mind better than my registered dogs, tho i love them all the same. my registered sheppies are quite demanding, my rescues are much more willing to go with the flow. my guess is you have nothing to worry about.


----------

